# * * Any Airboaters * *



## Creamlevel Creek Kennels (Sep 25, 2007)

A few guys are looking into starting a Texas Airboaters Club "Airboating Texas." Really just hoping to get a few airboaters that would like to get together 2-3 times a year, at different locations and run the airboats, do a little fishing, maybe a bow fish shoot, tip a few back while sitting on A Sand Bar.

Any airboaters here that might be up for a few runs ? ? ? keith


----------



## hunterb2001 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Airboat*

I have one i would be interested in doing that , mine is set up for floundering also ,


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

I can think of 4-5 in the Conroe area that bowfish airboats regularly and would likely be interested in a run.

I am one of them. A day time run is something my boys could enjoy!


----------

